
Classic text adventures online - glassworm
http://www.web-adventures.org
======
gustavorg
It's full of ad popups, even clicking the scroll bars. Also you can support
the interactive fiction community (including the classic text adventures
authors) if you go directly to the interactive fiction database
[http://ifdb.tads.org/](http://ifdb.tads.org/), you can find there how to play
the games and how to play it in the browser too.

------
dsr_
It's not a dead medium if people are producing new works -- and they do.

Check out the Interactive Fiction Competition,
[http://ifcomp.org](http://ifcomp.org)

~~~
otachack
I definitely agree but where I see difficulty is our lack of patience not
being compatible with these and older style games. I used to love text based
and prompt based adventures, like the old Sierra games, but with recent
replays I become impatient and not able to follow through.

I blame being an adult with less free time but also the more modern modes of
play such as battle royales. Games like PubG/Fortnite are addicting, fast
paced, and have enough complexity to make each run seem unique. But the
problem is I played both so much I hardly remember those unique, glorious
moments when my team does well. What also contributes to the addiction is the
team aspect where I'd have a group asking be to play Fortnite and another to
play PubG. It's hard to turn down these interactions as well since the friends
on the other side are hard to get ahold of in real life.

There's also an over abundance of games so you have to pick and choose which
to spend your time on. I sometimes long for the day where income and game
availability limited my range as I was able to concentrate on what I had
rather than quickly finishing a game and moving on to the next or being
trapped in a battle royale.

Still, there are great gems being pumped out by AAA and indie. All genres,
including IF, are being filled because the tools to make games are so easily
accessible. I feel we live in a great time considering the trend of games is
moving toward multiplatform and affordability. We, or at least I, just need to
find the patience to not hurry through and fully enjoy the medium.

~~~
tunesmith
I find the text adventures take more patience at first but then the immersion
kicks in. I had a great time with Anchorhead recently.

------
Ozlone
Lot of really useful links in here. I built my own interactive fiction[1], but
half-way through, the mixture of building the tools to present the narrative,
and writing the story itself got pretty conflated. Afterwards, I was
recommended some pre-existing tools[2] for a similar endeavour. (still,
rolling my own system for telling a story with code was pretty satisfying.)

\- [1] -
[https://github.com/teesloane/railcar](https://github.com/teesloane/railcar)

\- [2] - [http://twinery.org/](http://twinery.org/)

------
pmoriarty
There are still a bunch of old MUDs (which are like multi-player text
adventures) online.[1] A good list of the top 10 or 20 MUDs can be found here:
[2], and a much bigger list can be found here: [3]

[1] - [https://tmcchat.discoursehosting.net/t/old-muds-still-
open/5...](https://tmcchat.discoursehosting.net/t/old-muds-still-open/52)

[2] - [http://www.mudconnect.com/#top10](http://www.mudconnect.com/#top10)

[3] - [http://www.mudconnect.com/cgi-
bin/search.cgi?mode=tmc_biglis...](http://www.mudconnect.com/cgi-
bin/search.cgi?mode=tmc_biglist)

~~~
bg4
The one I played for years and years is now offline. Makes me sad.

------
ramshorns
If the web is an unnecessary part of the text adventure experience, then other
options include frotz, a simple command-line adventure interpreter, and Son of
Hunky Punk, a nice android app that includes some of the classics.

------
ddingus
Podcast: Eaten by a Grue.

Very highly recommended if you are looking to get in the text adventure mood.

------
boobsbr
No "Pick Up The Phone Booth and Die"?

[http://ifdb.tads.org/viewgame?id=4gb36vjo20qpvxty](http://ifdb.tads.org/viewgame?id=4gb36vjo20qpvxty)

That site has a bunch of IF games that you can play online as well.

~~~
jstarfish
I once enjoyed a much better spinoff called something like "Pick Up The
Pumpkin And Die" by one of the more prolific IF authors wherein you do just
that, but become the headless horseman and run around terrorizing a
highschool.

------
kilian
For a more modern take, I wrote a zork-inspired text adventure you can play
inside FB Messenger:
[https://fb.me/amessengeradventure](https://fb.me/amessengeradventure)

------
IronBacon
For the 30th anniversary, the BBC put online the Hitchhiker's Guide to the
Galaxy text adventure: www.bbc.co.uk/h2g2game

------
noxToken
I assume this site is being hammered, because it would otherwise be the worst
UX ever. I chose Zork - a classic. The loading icon spins....and spins and
spins and spins. Each line of text is actually a POST to the server, and the
response is taking upwards of 80 seconds.

This is a time where a SPA would have been the perfect choice.

------
Kurtz79
For those interested, I cannot recommend enough the Infocom collection on the
iPad, if I remember correctly for less than 10 bucks you get 30+ adventures,
including manuals, all conveniently packaged and accessible.

~~~
lowken10
Unfortunately I believe this is no longer being updated and is not available.

~~~
cowpewter
Yes, I bought it, and since the iOS 11 update, it no longer works, which is
really disappointing.

------
arayh
I'm not a huge fan of the web interface, but I do like the ability to pick up
where you left off even when I leave the page and come back. Offering optional
save states might be nice too.

------
pnenp
I recommend Zork on that list. Recently played it for the first time and it's
a great experience. Your mind fills in so much more than virtual images or
sounds could create.

------
digitalboss
I rmbr how proud I was when I registered for the BBS I ran in Texas for Red
Dragon (LORD) in High School, saving a dollar here and there.

------
da_murvel
The website has an expired security certificate. It expired 30 august 2018
09:30:03

------
creep
Does anyone here play hellMOO?

